# ToeZup Tee Shirt Design Contest



## ToeZup

*ToeZup is hosting a tee shirt design contest starting June 20th through July 5th.*

The contest will run from June 20th through Sunday June 29th at midnight. ToeZup will pick 5 finalists. The finalist member open poll voting will begin Monday June 30th and end Saturday July 5th at midnight.

*The winner will be announced Sunday July 6th.
Now is your chance to get your ideas and designs on the mma gear market.
Credit BigDaddy13 for the idea, thanks bro.*

*The Rules:*

*1.* Anyone can post and can post more than 1 idea.
*2.* Make sure the file is created using Adobe Illustrator or Photoshop.
*3.* The final file must be an Adobe Illustrator vectored file.
*4.* Use the tee shirt templates to post your design entry in this thread.
*5.* The entry must include a front and a back design.
*6.* The final winner will be decided via an open voting poll from June 30th to July 5th.

*The Prizes:*

*1.* The winner will receive 1 of any ToeZup item they want.
*2.* The winner will also get 3 of the tee shirts they designed for free.
*3.* The winner will also have the opportunity to design more clothing for ToeZup and get paid for their designs.

Please visit www.toezup.com or pm me if you have any questions.​
*OK everyone this thread is closed!*

Here is the link to the voting thread.

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/39170-toezup-tee-shirt-design-voting-here.html​


----------



## plazzman

Is there ANNNY way we can do it on Adobe Photoshop? Illustrator just doesn't work on my comp.


----------



## CopperShark

This is a sick idea. I'm going to throw it around.


----------



## ToeZup

plazzman said:


> Is there ANNNY way we can do it on Adobe Photoshop? Illustrator just doesn't work on my comp.


Yeah that's fine as well, i'll convert it later.



CopperShark said:


> This is a sick idea. I'm going to throw it around.


Thanks bro. Crazy things are happening lately. Lots of orders, events and we even had a review posted about ToeZup. Check it out.

http://www.lockflow.com/article_view.php?id=4046

It's time to step up our game.


----------



## plazzman

Wow nice, congratz bud, your business is really picking up, hope it gets even better!


----------



## brownpimp88

Hey buddy, I am going to make some designs right now, I'll post them as I finish.


----------



## ToeZup

Thank you gentlemen. I'm looking forward to everyone's thoughts and designs.
I'm glad you guys get a chance to get your idea on the mma gear market.


----------



## MLS

Well seeing as how I suck at this kind of thing I don't have much to offer. I can offer reassurance that everyone's design would be better than mine though.


----------



## GMW

Damn, you don't mess around with prizes....
(they are awesome)


----------



## ToeZup

MLS said:


> Well seeing as how I suck at this kind of thing I don't have much to offer. I can offer reassurance that everyone's design would be better than mine though.


HAHA that's awsome. Thanks MLS.



GMW said:


> Damn, you don't mess around with prizes....
> (they are awesome)


Thank you GMW. We try to do things a little different. It's wack that more and even bigger mma gear companies don't give a lot back to the community. MMA is like a community of unique people that appreciate the sport and it needs support, sponsorships, games, contests and other things to grow and appeal. We're are going to do our part.

Thank you for the kind words GMW, I can't wait to see what you guys come up with.


----------



## bbjd7

Well I'm pretty retarted on the computer however I will say this is a sick idea and I love the fact that a MMAForum member will design a toe zup shirt.

I'm going to have to focus on Toezup tee shirt give away again when this shirt comes out so I can win it.


----------



## eric2004bc

great idea, im gunna give it a go i'll post my ideas when im finished


----------



## eric2004bc

im not sure how to upload them in the correct format needed, but if somebody could tell me how it would be much apreciated :thumb02:
i made them useing photoshop CS3

heres the front and back, the 2 backs are slightly differant


feedback pleae 


im thinking i should change the short colour to grey


----------



## ToeZup

bbjd7 said:


> Well I'm pretty retarted on the computer however I will say this is a sick idea and I love the fact that a MMAForum member will design a toe zup shirt.
> 
> I'm going to have to focus on Toezup tee shirt give away again when this shirt comes out so I can win it.


Thank uou so much bbjd7. We are excited to see what our beloved mma forum members come up with. Definitely keep an eye out for the trivia games on Thursdays. Not this Thursday coming up though we will be at the NAGA Nationals but after that iiiiiiit's tiiiiime. lol



eric2004bc said:


> great idea, im gunna give it a go i'll post my ideas when im finished


Awsome thank you eric i'm looking forward to your design.


----------



## eric2004bc

same design as the 1 i posted above just the shorts have changed colour
the back designs havent chnaged
:thumb02:


----------



## ToeZup

Very cool Eric thank you for the entry we really appreciate that.
I'm just going to post them so everyone can see them, even non members. Here is Eric's entry. Thank you.

Front










Back


----------



## eric2004bc

cheers for posting them like that, i wasent sure how to do it like that,

hope u like the designs


----------



## ToeZup

Anytime Eric, thank you so much for participating. Great job my friend. :thumb02:


----------



## The Legend

ToeZup said:


> Very cool Eric thank you for the entry we really appreciate that.
> I'm just going to post them so everyone can see them, even non members. Here is Eric's entry. Thank you.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


Alright I'll be honest I don't know how to photoshop stuff and I don't have the Adobe Illustrator(or at least I think I don't) So I am taking a short cut and understand if it doesn't count. 

Ok so instead of having somebody kicking somebody else in the head how about having somebody choking somebody else out? Like this:










I don't remember seeing a T-Shirt with a guy choking the other guy out I only remember standup always being on all the t-shirts. You could have this for your guys that are ground guys. Again I understand if it doesn't count because I couldn't do it the right way but it was worth a shot.


----------



## eric2004bc

yh thats not a bad idea, it would be a little harder to do but i'll give it ago to show you what it would look like, i'll post the design sometime tomorrow


----------



## pauly_j

Tip: Have the two guys ground fighting in one block colour each, and have them different colours. This works very, very well and stops it being a mish mash of limbs.

Shame I suck at computers and live in England so can't play.


----------



## eric2004bc

i'll give that a go

yh i live in england aswell so i wont be able to get an of the prizes if i win, but can still get the t-shirt design on there shirts so thats still kool


----------



## eric2004bc

ok here is the front of the t-shirt with an ankle lock

(thanx to pauly j for teh colour idea and to the legend for the submission idea)

feedback please 

we need some other people entering there designs aswell lol


EDIT: there might be a few lil mistakes, but i done it at 2AM lol


----------



## ToeZup

Thank you Eric.

Keep those ideas coming guys and enjoy this free fight night tonight.


----------



## MJB23

This is an awesome idea Toez. I'm gonna see if I can get my photoshop working again and I'll try to design something.


----------



## MLS

I can try a design but I don't know how well two stick figures will look fighting.


----------



## eric2004bc

a lil differant to my other designs :thumb02:


----------



## ToeZup

Thank you mjbish23 i'm looking forward to the designs.
You are an animal MLS, fighting stick figures ftw.

Thanks Eric we appreciate all your hard work.

*If anyone needs some ToeZup logo files or anything just PM me.*


----------



## eric2004bc

this is the last entry i'll do as i think ive done enough now lol


----------



## Frosty

Uhh heres mine I didnt know how to do the correct format thing either.

Front

http://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ghetozupso4.jpg

Back

http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/3029/teeshirttemplatebackox3jk2.jpg


----------



## ToeZup

Thank you very much Frosty. We appreciate the submission. Here it is everyone.


----------



## NikosCC

Those are all very good jobs. Gooduck with it Toes I hope your company does extremely well ..


----------



## eric2004bc

alright so i know i said i wasent going to make anymore, but i got a lil board


----------



## ToeZup

Thank Nikos. I appreciate that. We are going to have a great weekend coming up at NAGA.

Thanks eric. Much appreciated my friend.


----------



## BigDaddy13

NikosCC said:


> Those are all very good jobs. Gooduck with it Toes I hope your company does extremely well ..


Come on Nikos... You were the one I had in 
mind when I suggested this. I figured
since you do those rockin sigs...you 
would come up with some great tshirt designs!


BD


----------



## ToeZup

Yeah Nikos, do it to it my friend.

Thanks for the idea BD, I gave you credit in the original post.
Good luck everyone, it ends this Sunday night at midnight.


----------



## d3rkk

Here's an attempt:


----------



## eric2004bc

nice i like teh design, looks better then mine  lol


----------



## MJB23

Here's my attempt. 

I wasn't sure what font type you use so I found one close. For the Leave 'Em part in the front I can change it or you can to the font type you use.



















I have no idea why they are showing up smaller then everyone elses. I tried resizing them and they still show up like that.


----------



## ToeZup

Wow guys very very good designs, nicely done.

Thank you so much guys. Keep them coming.


----------



## MJB23

Here's one more...



















Alternate Back Design 1:










Alternate Back Design 2:


----------



## brownpimp88

A simpler T-Design that I did just now. If you like it, I will clean it up abit and send you a more touched up version. I am also working on some more fancy designs, but I think this fits in well with your current system.


----------



## ToeZup

Sick designs guys we are getting really excited about this.
Keep them coming and thank you to all who are participating.


----------



## d3rkk

Second attempt:

Front:










Back:


----------



## ToeZup

Good job d3rkk. You guys are doing your thing. It's so good to see the talent out there and it's our pleasure to get your ideas on the market. Thanks everyone and keep them coming.


----------



## d3rkk

Another one I was messing around with. Not sure if it looks best with or without the cage design in the background. Opinions?


----------



## mrmyz

looks like I stumbled upon this thread in time, I used to desighn t shirts for companys down here in miami. I think its time to bust out my gear.


----------



## SteSteez

The text on the front reads: Sintillation, re-worded from Scintillation in relation to seeing stars when knocked out, the "C" is removed as its a "sin" to be knocked out 

On the back a spiral design in relation to being knocked out.

The design on the back is decent enough to be used as the front design


----------



## eric2004bc

d3rkk said:


> Another one I was messing around with. Not sure if it looks best with or without the cage design in the background. Opinions?


damn there nice, good job


----------



## ToeZup

Wow great job gentlemen. this contest is heating up big time. Keep them coming.

I really have to say thanks to everyone participating it's going to be a good contest.


----------



## eric2004bc

man i need to stop entering lol ive posted about 5 diff designs :thumb02:


----------



## eric2004bc

posted them in 2 seperate posts coz otherwise it only has a link to the picture if i do it in 1 post :dunno:


----------



## ToeZup

Looking good eric thank you.

We will be selecting 5 designs for the finale of the contest.
That will be followed by an open poll and the members will choose the next tee.


----------



## Composure

ToeZup said:


> Looking good eric thank you.
> 
> We will be selecting 5 designs for the finale of the contest.
> That will be followed by an open poll and the members will choose the next tee.


I will have 2 of mine up shortly.


----------



## ToeZup

Excellent Composure thank you very much for participating and good luck.


----------



## MJB23

Toez I got the horizontal logo working and edited them into my second design post.


----------



## Composure

Here's the first:
Front:








Back:









I have the PSD so changes can be made at any time. The second one I am still debating on, but it will be up tomorrow if not tonight.


----------



## ToeZup

Great job composure, nicely done. Thank you very much.
Everyone can have as many entries as they want.




mjbish23 said:


> Toez I got the horizontal logo working and edited them into my second design post.


I noticed man that looks wicked, nicely done bro. Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Composure

Here's the second. I went for plain look:
Front:









Back:









More to come


----------



## ToeZup

Sick stuff bro, keep up the good work. :thumb02:
I wish all of you luck, we are very impressed by all of your designs.


----------



## Composure

front:









back:


----------



## Composure

I kind of just tossed a name on the front of this, cut throat. Mostly because of the large amount of ink around the throat area:
front:








back:


----------



## ToeZup

Sick designs bro keep them coming you are doing a great job.


----------



## Composure

front:








back:


----------



## ToeZup

You are an animal Composure I have to say. Good job man.

keep them coming everyone. We have until midnight Sunday night and then it's open poll voting time.


----------



## ToeZup

Night Crew bump. The contest runs until Sunday night. Good luck everyone.

A huge thanks to everyone that has participated so far, great job.


----------



## SteSteez

Front:










Back:


----------



## ToeZup

Wow SteSteez amazing my friend. We are so impressed by you guys thank you so much.
Picking only 5 out of the bunch is going to be hard. Keep up the outstanding work.


----------



## eric2004bc

1 more design


----------



## eric2004bc

back.


----------



## eric2004bc

another design


----------



## eric2004bc

sorry again for putting them in two seperate posts but if i post them in one it only shows up as a link:dunno:


----------



## ToeZup

Good job eric thank you very much.

Keep them coming guys. You are all doing a great job.


----------



## Composure




----------



## ToeZup

Looking good my friend thank you very much.


----------



## NikosCC

This is some really good Ideas. I hope that one of these will work for ya Toez.. Keep up the great work everyone..


----------



## ToeZup

Thank you sir I do appreciate that. There are lots of good ideas it's going to work out nicely.


----------



## MLS

Just so you know, my stick figure design is coming along nicely.


----------



## ToeZup

Good to hear MLS I can't wait to see it. I'm digging that avatar btw.

4 days left everyone. Thank you very much.


----------



## Blexxemen

Here's my version:









placement front and back:










Design closeup:










Other color option:


----------



## ToeZup

Very cool Blex thank you for your submission my friend. this is going to be tough narrowing it down to 5 designs. You guys are doing great.


----------



## NikosCC

Wow Blexx i really love that shrit. If you produce those ones Toez let me know i'll be the first purchase..


----------



## Composure

front:








back:


----------



## ToeZup

Nicely done composure thank you so much.

Will do NikosCC. There will be open voting starting Monday June 30th through Saturday July 5th. Double post, sorry.


----------



## Composure

==============


----------



## ToeZup

Thank you composure, much appreciated bro. Keep doing your thing thing.


----------



## NikosCC

Cool Cool your post was fixed bro.. No problem


----------



## ToeZup

You are the man Nikos I can't thank you enough man. Thanks for the sticky that's huge.

This is turning out great. It's going to be tough but it will be up to all of you.


----------



## NikosCC

ToeZup said:


> You are the man Nikos I can't thank you enough man. Thanks for the sticky that's huge.
> 
> This is turning out great. It's going to be tough but it will be up to all of you.


No problem bro.


----------



## SimplyNate

I don't think I can enter anymore lol. These designs would blow my attempts out of the water. Nice job guys.


----------



## Composure

SimplyNate said:


> I don't think I can enter anymore lol. These designs would blow my attempts out of the water. Nice job guys.


Enter it man, I got faith in ya.


----------



## ToeZup

SimplyNate said:


> I don't think I can enter anymore lol. These designs would blow my attempts out of the water. Nice job guys.


You should enter Nate. It can't hurt. I would like to see what everyone has to offer. :thumb01:


----------



## d3rkk

Girls version of one of my earlier designs:

Front:









Rear:


----------



## ToeZup

Very cool d3rkk thank you. We just might have to have a women's tee design contest sometime next month....Thanks bro.


----------



## Composure

ToeZup said:


> Very cool d3rkk thank you. We just might have to have a women's tee design contest sometime next month....Thanks bro.


I got a good design for that one. It would incorporate the pink ribbon (my friend's grandmother had breast cancer).


----------



## ToeZup

That's very nice of you man, very cool. Thank you.


----------



## eric2004bc

Front


----------



## eric2004bc

alterante front (writing in diff place)


----------



## eric2004bc

back, (again sorry for posting in seperate posts)


----------



## ToeZup

Wow eric nicely done man. Thank you for all of the submissions great job.


Well that's it for me everyone. I will be at the NAGA Grappling Tournament all weekend so i'll see you Sunday night. Have a great weekend.


----------



## d3rkk

Front:










Rear:










Plain Versions:

Front:










Rear:


----------



## ToeZup

Cool D3rkk thank you man.

The submission deadline is tonight at midnight. We will pick 5 finalists and those 5 are going to go head to head in an open voting poll starting Monday going through Saturday night. Sunday the winner will be announced.

Thank you so much everyone.


----------



## d3rkk

Front:










Rear:


----------



## d3rkk

Thanks for the feedback ToeZup!

Here's a Blue flamed tee:

Front:










Rear:


----------



## eric2004bc

my last design before teh competition 

front


----------



## eric2004bc

back..


----------



## Composure




----------



## ToeZup

Looking good gentlemen. Keep them coming until midnight. I'll announce the 5 finalists tomorrow.


----------



## BigDaddy13

I gotta tell you... I am blown away by the submissions!!!!
Tony, you are going to have a difficult time brother!!!!

Great job everyone!!!!!


BD


----------



## Composure




----------



## d3rkk

OK. Last effort:

Front:










Rear:


----------



## ToeZup

Thanks D3rkk, much appreciated my friend.

Last day guys and gals.


----------



## eric2004bc

this will probs be my last design of this competetion


----------



## eric2004bc

and teh back


----------



## ToeZup

Very cool eric thank you very much. I can't wait to see what design wins.


----------



## Composure

Good luck of everyone. And a big thanks to ToeZup for holding this contest.


----------



## ToeZup

Thanks Composure. This has been a blast. Now I along with a select few from the ToeZup staff have the task of choosing the finalists. Keep an eye out for the voting thread everyone and thank you.


----------



## MJB23

Another back design










Same front but with foot on the sleeve. 










Different Font. (I wanted to straighten out the letters so that they would be flush with the line but I didnt have time. If it gets picked I will straighten out the lettering for the voting.)


----------



## ToeZup

*OK everyone this thread is closed!*

Here is the link to the voting thread.

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/39170-toezup-tee-shirt-design-voting-here.html


----------

